# Holz für Terrasse und Steg



## atzie (25. Apr. 2005)

Mein Teich soll von einem Steg mit anschliessender Holzterasse überragt werden. Vom Landschaftsbauer wurde Lärche oder Banghirai vorgeschlagen. Lärche gefällt uns nicht so gut. Ich habe gelesen, dass Banghirai mit dem Wasser problematisch sein könnte. Welche Hölzer kommen sonst in Frage ?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

ich selbst nutze Douglassie für meinen Filtergrabenbau und die Terrasse .... aus zweierlei Gründen:

1.Kein Tropenholz
2.Billiger

Sicher ist Lärche auch eine Alternative, die ich kenne und mehrmals schon gesehen habe ..... was gefällt dir daran nicht ? Der Preis ? Der Pflegeaufwand ? Die Lebensdauer ? Das würde mich mal interessieren ....


----------



## atzie (25. Apr. 2005)

Also ehrlichgesagt bin nicht ich diejenige welche, sondern meine Mum, ich hatte ja schon mal an anderer Stelle berichtet, dass ich in einem Zweifamilienhaus mit meinen Eltern wohne. Meine Mum findet Lärche zu "schmutzig* Ist nicht der richtige Ausdruck, zu *ungepflegt* vielleicht. Lärche soll sehr schnell "ergrauen". Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns das erstmal in Natura ansehen und dann entscheiden. Mir persönlich ist das Holz egal, solange es keine Probleme mit dem Wasser verursacht und widerstandsfähig ist. Douglassie schaue ich mir mal an. Was ist mit dem Banghirai? Ist das Wasserschädlich?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Wie ich bereits schrieb .... Banghirai ist für mich ein Tropenholz ( trinke eher Krombacher, um den Regenwald zu unterstützen anstatt abholzen zu lassen) zu teuer und halt Tropenholz.

Es gibt Lassuren, die Lärche auch sehr gut aussehen lassen, nicht unbedingt unbehandelt zu ergrauen ..... kommt immer auf die Lust zum streichen an.


----------



## atzie (25. Apr. 2005)

Lust zu streichen ist nicht das Problem. Sind denn die Lasuren unschädlich, es wird ja Wasser von dem Steg in den Teich laufen bei Regen ! Aber das Tropenholzargument überzeugt mich. Ich bin nun auch dagegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

das freut mich , das du AUCH gegen Tropenholz bist.

Bangi iss zwar mehr als widerstandsfähig,sehr hart und besser als Douglassie, allerdings Tropenholz und somit nicht umweltfreundlich, zumindest nicht für meine Augen und Ohren. Nicht unbedingt alle Lassuren eignen sich ..... und sind für Fischis/pflanzen/Tiere ungefährlich ... .solltest du für Douglassie Lassur benötigen, zumindest den Hersteller, lass es mich wissen und ich poste den Namen der Lassurfirma !


----------



## atzie (25. Apr. 2005)

Habe gerade mit meiner Mum konferiert, Tropenholz ist aus dem Rennen, kommt für uns nicht mehr in Frage. Hatte ich vorher nicht drüber nachgedacht. Ich kann mir nicht ernsthaft in meinen Garten ein kleines Naturparadies bauen und dafür den Regenwald abholzen lassen!  Danke ! Hast du auch Informationen über Lasuren für Lärche, das wäre dann für uns am einfachsten, weil es der Gartenbauer in seinem Kostenvoranschlag schon drin hatte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Für Lärche direkt kann ich leider ned dienen, geschweige denn ein Urteil für meine Lassur abgeben, ob diese für Lärche geeignet ist. Kann aber gerne mal nachschauen ... den Vortritt lass ich aber den Besitzern von dem Lärchenholz und dessen Lassur, falls diese überhaupt eine verwenden *smile*


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

mein Produkt, das ich verwendet habe findest du hier:

http://www.osmo.de/osmocms/produkte/...color/index.php

ich überlasse es einem Fachmann für Holz zu beurteilen, ob es auch für deine Lärche geeigent iss


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

also wenn ich dat hier lese .... 

http://www.osmo.de/osmocms/produkte/...color/DIY/holz_spezial_oele.php

Treffer ... versenkt ... auch geeignet für Lärche  8)


----------



## Schwimmteichler (25. Apr. 2005)

Welches Holz man verwendet muss letztlich jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich bin auch sehr für Umweltschutz und habe beim Hausbau z.B. extrem auf energetische Optimierung geachtet. Beim Thema Tropenholz kommen immer reflexartig die üblichen Vorurteile. Aber ganz so einseitig ist es nicht:

1. Bangkirai kommt nicht wild geschlagen aus dem brasilianischen Regenwald, sondern (mittlerweile) aus (FSC-)kontrollierten Anbau in Asien.
2. Ich halte Bangkirai aus kontrolliertem Anbau für ökologisch sinnvoller, wie z.B. wild abgeholzte sibirische Lärche o.ä.
3. Bei Bangkirai hat man eine erheblich längere Lebensdauer, wie bei vielen anderen Hölzern. Und wenn man zugunsten des Umweltschutzes argumentieren möchte, dann sollte man eben auch an die Nachhaltigkeit denken.
4. Ich halte es für sinnvoller Bangkirai-Holz zu verwenden, was durch seine natürlichen Bestandteile extrem resistent gegen Schädlinge und Verwitterung ist, als z.B. mit einem hochgiftigen Chemiecocktail kesseldruckimprägniertes Kiefern-Holz. Die gibt es im örtlichen Baumarkt ja auch als Riffelbohlen.
5. Es ist gerade opportun, gegen Bangkirai als Tropenholz zu sein. Lustig wird es dann, wenn die Leute gegen Bangkirai u.ä. als Terassenbohlen wettern und selbst die guten Teakholzmöbel auf der Terasse zu stehen haben. So geschehen vor 3 Wochen bei einem Nachbarn.

Und wie der Admin hier schon empfohlen hat: Wenn man ein persönliches Problem mit dem Vergrauen des Holzes hat, dann sind Öle unter ökologischen Aspekten in der Regel wesentlich besser als Lasuren.


----------



## Konrad (25. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

Lärchenholz ist das einzige einheimische Holz (bei deutscher Lärche meist aus dem Schwarzwald. Unbehandelte Lärche ergraut nach ca. 1 Jahr. Die Lebensdauer beträgt bei Wassergeschützter und Wasserablaufender Konstruktion ohne Kontakt zu Erdreich ca. 10 Jahre.

Eine bessere Alternative ist __ Douglasie, damit habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung.

Die beste Wahl meinerseits ist und bleibt Bangkirai. Bei guter Konstruktion (siehe Lärche) lebt das Holz sehr, sehr lange. Mir persönlich ist noch kein verwittertes Banghirei begegnet. Das Holz ist astfrei, schnurgerade, verwindet sich nicht und liegt wie ein Stein. Aufgrund seiner enormen Härte ist es etwas schwerer zu verarbeiten (bohren, schrauben). Das Holz wird nach einem Jahr silbergrau.
Gartenhölzer kommen zum größten Teil aus Plantagenanbau (FSC-Siegel)
Schwarze Schafe kann man nicht ausschließen.

Von einer Behandlung würde ich absehen. Ein ergrautes Lärchenholz und ein silbergraues Bangkirai ist mir tausendmal lieber als jährlich mindistens 2 maliges Ölen oder jährliches Streichen mit einer Lasur.

Gruß
Konrad

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## atzie (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Huhu,
nun ist es soweit. Wir würden gerne unseren Holzsteg behandeln. Er ist nun ziemlich ergraut. Ich bin noch immer etwas besorgt, ob es Produkte gibt, die dem Wasser wirklich nicht schaden, da der Steg ja über das Wasser ragt. Selbstverständlich würde ich streichen, wenn es sehr trocken ist und für die nächsten Tage trocken bleibt. Aber durch späteren Regen wird vielleicht doch etwas Öl ausgewaschen und in den Teich gespült. 

Hier nun der funktionierende Link: 

http://www.osmo.de/de/produkte/color/holz_im_aussenbereich/holz_spezial_oele.php

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Lasuren?

Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## karsten. (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hallo

jegliche Holzschutzprodukte wirken als Gift !

sonst wären sie Sinnlos !

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holzschutz

auf einem Steg von dem Regenwasser in den Teich fließt 
kommen auch immer
diese Biozide ins Wasser.

die Entscheidung ist nicht : _welches Holzschutzmittel
_
sondern : _was ist wichtiger Teich oder Steg ?_

ein Bekannter verwendet Leinöl (nicht Firnis !) und muss natürlich eine Weile die Wasseroberfläche besprühen um den Ölfilm zu binden 
aber er vergiftet wenigstens nichts .

die Gefährlichkeit von Holzschutzmitteln für den Teich lässt sich leicht prüfen :

nimm einen Schluck !   

ich handhabe das an meiner Brücke so :

ich geniesse es wie etwas in Ehren altert 
und wenn es nach seiner Zeit vergeht 

... freue ich mich ,dass ich noch da bin !

schönen Tag 
karsten.


----------



## PeterBoden (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hallo,

der Beitrag liegt nun bereits vier Jahre still, bewusst hole ich ihn jetzt nach oben, das Zeitraster ist ideal und die Überschrift bei einem neu erstellten wäre identisch gewesen. 


Die erfahrenen Teichbesitzer empfehlen i.d.R. heutzutage die bereits aufgeführten Sorten Bangkirai oder (echte) Gebirgslärche. 

Wenn, was bei möglichen Wasserkontakt (Tropfwasser) wohl sinnvoll ist, die Holzflächen unbehandelt bleiben, wie schaut's denn dann bei euch heute so aus?


*Wie sind die Langzeiterfahrungen nach einigen Jahren bezüglich Verwitterung?

Verzieht sich Bangkirai im Winter bei derben Minusgraden?* 
Die letzten beiden Winter waren ja deftig. 


Es grüßt freundlich

PeterBoden


----------



## Redlisch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hallo,

ich habe ungefähr 80 m² Bankirai verbaut, den Steg habe ich letztes Jahr im April geölt.
Kurz nach dem ölen musste es natürlich kraftig regnen (war nicht angesagt).
Auswirkungen auf den Teich hatte das aber ,Gott sei Dank, nicht.

Wenn du gutes Bankirai kaufst wird sich auf Grund von Luftfeuchtigkeit nichts verziehen.
Kaufst du das "Geiz ist Geil" Bankirai, wird das Holz ziemlich arbeiten, da es zuviel Restfeuchte noch hat.

Der Steg liegt und sieht aus wie nach dem Bau. Auch die Brücke über den Bauchlauf (feine Wasserspritzer durchgehend) hat sich nicht verzogen.

Am Anfang hatte ich einen leichten Braunstich im Wasser, da Bankirai ausblutet (Gerbsäuren abgibt), nach 6-9 Monaten war den dann aber weg.

Aber aufpassen ! Banikai ist nur eine Sammelbezeichnung für dieses Hartholz. Es gibt starke Qualitätsunterschiede wegen der unterschiedlichen Baumarten, welche der "Amateur" nicht unterscheiden kann. Daher im Holzfachhandel kaufen und Yellow Balau, selektierte Qualität nehmen.
Dann bleibt es auch so wie du es gebaut hast 

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hallo Peter, 

die Qualitäten bei Bangkirai sind in den letzten Jahren immer schlechter geworden. 
Trotz eines doch nicht gerade preiswerten Holzes fallen oft "holztypischen Merkmale" 
immer unangenehmer ins Gewicht. 

Bei den Holzhändlern zeichnen sich drei Linien ab:
- weiter verkaufen wie bisher und eventuelle Beanstandungen mit dem Hinweis "holztypisch" ablehnen
- Bangkirai nicht mehr handeln und Beanstandungen aus dem Wege gehen. 
- Beste Ware handeln, technisch getrocknet und ausgesucht, Beanstandungen weitgehend aus dem Wege gehen und das eine oder andere Geschäft nicht bekommen, weil ein anderer billiger kann.

Immer mehr werden aber auch ökkologisch unproblematischer Alternativen gehandelt - Thermodielen aus einheimischer Buche, __ Esche oder z.B. WPC Dielen (extrudierte Dielen aus einem Holz Kunststoff Gemisch).
Bei diesen Produkten ist das "drehen" oder sehr starkes "arbeiten auf ein Minimum reduziert bzw. eliminmiert. 

Mit Internetten Grüßen 
Wolf


----------



## Annett (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hallo Wolf.

Gibt es langjährige Erfahrungen zu diesen Thermodielen im Außenbereich?
Als wir unsere Innentreppen bauen ließen, war ich nach dem Hinweis des Treppenbauers bei einem Holz-Großhändler. 
Die Thermobuche dort sah interessant aus, nur der Preis war glaube höher als das dann genommene Holz (Mahagonie).
Wir haben aber ein nicht ganz so stark gestreiftes gewählt. Ich wollte keine Zebra-Treppe.


----------



## Redlisch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hiho, ich nochmal...

nicht zu vergessen ist das Bankirai im letzten Jahr bei uns um 20% im Preis gestiegen ist.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> die Qualitäten bei Bangkirai sind in den letzten Jahren immer schlechter geworden.



Ich würde sagen eher schwieriger gute Qualität zu finden, da sollte man sich auf den Holzhändler seines vertrauens verlassen können.

Zumindest war meiner sehr zuverlässig, wie mir auch andere welche "Baumarktbangkirai" benutzt haben beim anblick des Steges bestätigt haben. Bei ihnen reissen die Schrauben ab und der Steg/Terrasse ist eine Berg und Talbahn oder die Dielen reissen...

Also am falschen Ende gespart, besser ein paar Euro mehr am Anfang ausgeben als Geizen und danach Ärgern.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es langjährige Erfahrungen zu diesen Thermodielen im Außenbereich?


Holzfachhändler sagen es ist nicht für den Aussenbereich im direkt bewitterten Bereich geeignet.
Also für unsere Zwecke nicht zu empfehlen.

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Zum Thema Thermoholz: Warum soll das nicht zur direkten Bewitterung im Aussenbereich geeignet sein ? 
Thermoholz ist keine neue erfindung, sondern schon die Wikinger und Schwarzwaldbauern und viele andere mehr Kokelten Holz an um es haltbar zu machen. Nichts anderes ist ja Thermoholz - gezielt angekokeltes Holz. 
Also ich kenn Thermoholz, das hat die Dauerhaftigkeitsklasse 1 (nach DIN EN 350) und hat die höchste Resistenz gegen Pilze Bakterien Insekten usw. 
Zum Vergleich, Bangkirai ist inzwischen auf 1-2 herabgestuft worden 

@Annett - Klar ist es etwas teurer, ökologisches Verhalten ist leider nicht immer das billigste. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Jürgen E (9. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hallo Wuzzel,
was kannst du als Fachmann zu WPC-Dielen sagen?  Wie ist es da mit der Haltbarkeit, Verwitterung und Verarbeitung?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hallo Jürgen, 

das hängt sicherlich davon ab, von welchem Hersteller die Dielen sind. Manche Produkte vergrauen, wie Holz, in relativ kurzer Zeit. Andere Produkte sind sehr farbstabil. Ich kenn die Qualitätssicherung von dem Produkt das wir hauptsächlich vertreiben. Da werden Dielen gekocht, Bruchtests gemacht, UV bestrahlt usw. (teilweise bei externen Instituten kontrolliert) 

Ich geh jeden Morgen an einer Terrasse vorbei die müsste jetzt drei oder vielleicht sogar schon vier Jahre alt sein. Da ist die braune Diele nach wie vor braun und die graue nach wie vor grau. Wenn Der Schnee runter ist mache ich gern mal ein Foto davon. Thermoholz haben wir nen kleines Stück bewittert, das ist ein Jahr alt und natuerlich schon deutlich vergraut - wobei mich persönlich weder das Ergrauen eines Menschen noch eines Holzes stört. 

Wichtig ist das man (vor allem bei Hohlkammerprodukten) die Montageanleitung einhält (z.B. Gefälle). 
Gibt aber inzwischen auch Massive Dielen, wo Du aufs Gefälle verzichten kannst.
Wenns Dich interessiert und kein Holzhandel bei Dir um die Ecke ist schick ich Dir gern Muster zu. Dann bitte PN mit Adresse.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## klaus e (10. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Moin am Abend,
wir haben uns vor fünf Jahren nach reiflicher Überlegung für Massaranduba entschieden. Taugt auch für Unterwasserkonstruktionen und hält (nach Fachhändleraussage) für 30 Jahre. Derzeitiger Preis: 5,49 €/lfdm. Das Holz kommt aus geprüften Ständen aus Brasilien und ist knüppelhart! Wird auch als "brasilianasche Eiche" bezeichnet. Obacht: Wenn euch ein Teil ins Wasser fällt, geht es sofort unter ...
Wenn dann endlich Schnee und Eis endgültig weg sind, mach ich mal ein Foto. Sieht abernach wie vor super aus und ist absolut nach unserem Geschmack "gealtert". Öl & Lasur gibbet nischt ...


----------



## Wuzzel (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Wer ökologisch mit reinerem Gewissen bauen will verlässt sich allerdings nicht auf Aussagen wie aus geprüften Beständen sondern kauft FSC oder TLTV zertivizierte Hölzer... dann klappts auch wirklich mit der Nachhaltigkeit. 

Zerifiziertes Massarandupa kostet inzischen so um die 8 Euro, ist sehr Dauerhaft, neigt aber leicht zur Rißbildung. Mit Aussagen wie 30 Jahre halte ich mich lieber zurück, denn auch bei solchen Hölzern ist die Lebensdauer vom konstruktiven Holzschutz abhängig. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## klaus e (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*

Hallo Wuzzel,
unser Holz stammte aus FSC-geprüften Beständen und sieht nach wie vor Klasse aus - ohne Öl, ohne Lasur. Hat allerdings bei der Verarbeitung zwei Sägeblätter verschliessen - würde trotzdem nix anderes mehr im Garten verwenden wollen - habe Rücken, aber noch keine Schnappatmung 
und immer noch holztechnischmäßig gesehen ein ruhiges Gewissen


----------



## PeterBoden (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terasse und Steg*



klaus e schrieb:


> Wenn dann endlich Schnee und Eis endgültig weg sind, mach ich mal ein Foto. Sieht abernach wie vor super aus und ist absolut nach unserem Geschmack "gealtert". Öl & Lasur gibbet nischt ...



Ohhh, danke.

Genau so etwas interessiert mich, einmal ein Feedback eines ganz 'normalen' Verbrauchers.
_sorry für die Floskel_

Es grüßt freundlich

PeterBoden


----------



## Wuzzel (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

Hallo Klaus, 
das les ich ja jetzt erst, 5,49 als aktueller Preis für eine FSC zertifizierte Diele !? 
Das klingt sehr preiswert, oder ist das ohne Mehrwertsteuer ? Oder die "abgespeckte" 21mm dicke Diele.
Oder steht gar auf der Rechnung doch nicht FSC ? den nur wenns auf der Rechnung auch so deklariert wird kann man sicher sein, das es (von Betrug mal abgesehen) wirklich zertifiziert ist. 

Wenn das der Bruttopreis fuer ne ordentliche echt zertifizierte 25x145mm Diele ist, dann hast Du ein Megaschnäppchen gemacht, was anderswo 40-50 % teurer verkauft wird. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Piroska (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

Guten Abend!

Nachdem ich mich im Internet informiert hatte, habe ich mir eine Brücke aus Akazienholz gebaut. Für 60 Meter 25mm Dielen habe ich 100 Euro gezahlt. Zugegebenermaßen in Ungarn. Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wie lange das Holz hält. 
Annette


----------



## klaus e (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

n'Abend Wuzzel,
wie zuerst gepostet, haben wir unser Deck vor schlapp 5 Jahren gezimmert. FSC-geprüfte Ware von einem Odenwälder Holzhandelsbetrieb. Der damalige Preis lag bei rund 6 €/lfm, inklusive Lieferung frei Haus, damals deutlich unter dem vom in Mode gekommenen Bankirai.
Die 5,49 Euronen pro lfm hatte ich gestern ergoo**lt und sollte eigentlich auch nur als Hausnummer stehen. Wer sich über Holzpreise informieren möchte oder muss, sollte sich eh in seiner näheren Umgebung auf die Suche nach Angeboten machen.
Wichtig für mich war damals, ein Holz zu bekommen, das ich einmal vernünftig verlege und dann in Ruhe über Jahre und Jahre genießen kann. Ich kenne aus dem Wassersportbereich die verschiedenen Philosophien: Lackieren? Ölen? Natur? Und auch da bin ich für letzteres, habe ja auch selbst über die Jahre Denkerfalten auf der zunehmend höher werdenden Stirn angelegt ...


----------



## klaus e (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

kopfklatsch! 'tschuldigung, aber fast übersehen ...
@ Peter Boden,
danke für die Blumen, aber als "normal" bezeichnen mich normalerweise nur Menschen, die mich nicht wirklich kennen 
Habe beruflich aber viel um die Ohren und bin auch sehr viele Tage "auf Achse". Deshalb möchte die wenigen Tage und Stunden im Garten (wenn er dann mal endlich schnee- und eisfrei sein möge) genießen und nicht andauernd mit Pinsel und Ölkännchen rumrobben ...
Rasenmähen und Pflanzenrückschnitt reichen meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach zur körperlichen Ertüchtigung vollkommen aus :smoki


----------



## Wuzzel (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

Klaus, kannst Du bitte den link einstellen, oder mir per PN senden ? 
FSC Terrassendiele 25x145 kann ich heuer kaum glauben. 
Zertifiziertes Holz ist leider immer etwas teuer und oft ist es dann gar nicht mehr so wichtig mit dem ökologischen Gewissen. 
Schaden eigentlich. 

Ansonsten bin ich bezueglich grau werden lassen ganz der Meinung von Klaus. 
Im englischen Gartenbau sind graue Teakmöbel ganz normal. 
Nur wir deutschen müssen uns die freude am garten mit unnötigen Pinselarbeiten vermiesen  
Bangkirai ist halt das bekannteste Holz und deswegen so oft nachtgefragt, es gibt inzwischen ne Menge Hölzer am markt, die sind genau so gut oder besser, wie z.B. Massaranduba, Bilinga, Garappa usw usw 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## klaus e (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

Hallo Wuzzel,
PN ist raus, hoffe, ich war nicht allzu blöd dazu - wenn nix ankommt, einfach fragen


----------



## Wuzzel (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

Danke für den Link, ist nen wirklich guter Preis aber nicht FSC, dann wär der Preis wie schon gesagt Hammer. 
Da der Händler woanders durchaus FSC dazuschreibt, also als Händler zertifiziert zu sein scheint, hätte er es da auch gemacht, wenns gehen würde. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## klaus e (12. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

Que? Ich muss jetzt in die Heia, morgen gerne mehr ...


----------



## schilfgrün (12. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

Hallo Andrea,

wir haben einen Steg, so ca. 30 bis 40 m lang ( weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau ), aus Bongossi - ich nahm an, daß es das hier nicht mehr gibt, laß aber gerade über einen Händler, daß er FSC zertiviziertes Bongossi vertreibt. 
Es wirkt auch jetzt noch so, als könne es 100 Jahre halten !!!
Die *bedrohlichste* Ebene ist ja immer die Wasser / Sauerstoff - Grenze.
Die meisten Holzarten verrotten an dieser Grenze nach nur wenigen Jahren. 
Das streichen mit Ölen oder Lasuren hätte nur den Zweck zur Oberflächenverschönerung ( s.a. den Beitrag von Karsten ) 
Das heißt, so perfide die Antwort auch klingt, könntet Ihr Euch das Holz gemäß Euren Alters aussuchen - schön und kurzlebig oder grau und langlebig. 
Wenn auch Du etwas davon haben möchtest, mach Deiner Mum das Grau zur schönsten Farbe der Welt ! 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## bodo61 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

@Wuzzel

Moin,
kannst du mir für meine Lärchenterasse eine vernünftige und dauerhafte Beschichtung empfehlen?

Ja, ich weiß, Lärche braucht man nicht unbedingt versiegeln, aber ich hatte sie mal mit so einer Gel Lasur aus dem Aldi gestrichen, welche sich schon nach einem viertel Jahr von den Riffeldielen wieder löste. Jetzt siehts einfach nur sch.. aus. Die Lasur blättert ab. Wenn ich das Holz jetzt mit irgendwas ölen will, muß wohl die alte Lasur kompl. runter?
Da wir die Terasse im Sommer viel nutzen, bzw. betreten, möchte ich was dauerhaftes also irgendwie trittfestes.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Holz für Terrasse und Steg*

Hi Bodo, 

die Aldi Lasur kenne ich nicht und kann Dir nicht sagen, wie damit zu verfahren ist und ob diese vor Neuanstrich entfernt werden muss. Wenn sich das Gel allerdings überall abblättert gehe ich davon aus, das es keinen Sinn macht darauf weiter zu streichen, ohne den alten Anstrich vorher komplett zu entfernen. 

Meine Terrasse wird nicht gestrichen oder geölt. Aus eigener Anwendung habe ich also auch keine Empfehlung. Unsere Kunden ölen oder lasieren mit Produkten von PNZ, Remmers, Saicos oder Sikkens. Das sind erprobte und gute Markenprodukte (es mag auch noch andere gute Marken geben, die ich nicht kenne). 
Wirklich dauerhaft ist auf einer Terrasse nichts von alledem, weil hier die Beanspruchung extrem ist: UV Einstrahlung, mechanische Beanspruchung, Niederschläge. Die meisten sind also am Anfang jeder Saison
auf ein neues dabei die Terrasse zu ölen. Wer sehr penibel ist zwei mal pro Saison und weniger penible Kunden vielleicht auch nur jedes 2. oder 3. Jahr. 

Für gründliche Reinigungen kann man unter eine Einscheibenmaschine eine Nylonbürste machen, bzw. soll es da noch einen ganz neuen Aufsatz geben, damit man ideal in die Rillen kommt. Dazu kann man Terrassenreiniger fuer Holzterrassen nehmen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

